# Problema de como meter vcc a flip flops en multisim



## vitoorin (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola, tengo un circuito armado con flip flops, pero no me funciona, osea lo arranco y no prende nigun led probarodr, me gustaria que lo vieran y me dijeran donde meter vcc para que funcione, o en otro caso cual es la razon por la que no funciona mi circuito saludos

Les dejo la imagen


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2010)

¿ Donde está la alimentación ?
¿ Y las conexiones faltantes ?
¿ Por que no publicas directamente la simulación ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*18)* Cuando publique algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 13, 2010)

vitoorin dijo:


> . . . me dijeran donde meter vcc para que funcione . . .



Esos FF no requieren los terminales de la fuente de alimentacion Vcc y Gnd, verifique que el modelo del FF sea compatible con la logica TTL.



vitoorin dijo:


> . . . o  en otro caso cual es la razon por la que no funciona mi circuito . . .





Verifique en las propiedades de los probadores, los voltajes VIH, VIL, y VTG (generalmente 2.5V).
Verifique que *todas las entradas no usadas* se conecten a Vcc o Gnd, segun el nivel logico que requiera para el correcto funcionamiento (seleccione el FF y oprima F1).


----------

